# Help?  Lost ability to auto correct chromatic aberration?



## Gene_mtl (Jun 22, 2016)

Checking my version of Lightroom - it reports as 'Lightroom CC 2015.6"

Going into the development module, I check Lens Correction. Oops this is different.  No longer have 'Automatically correct Chromatic Aberration' (CA).

Do have a section called Defringe. But no auto.  Use the dropper to sample and area that has CA. Doesn't appear to do anything - still have heavy blue tint in certain areas of photo.

What gives??

Not overly impressed with the new Transform section. Looks as if they gave us have the new Photoshop feature. (i.e. no content aware fill)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

The first checkbox of the 'Profile' tab in Lens Corrections should still be chromatic aberration correction, but is was never called 'Automatically correct chromatic aberration'. Nothing has changed in this respect.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 22, 2016)

Click on the Profile tab of the Lens Correction panel....


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

Gene_mtl said:


> Not overly impressed with the new Transform section. Looks as if they gave us have the new Photoshop feature. (i.e. no content aware fill)



They have given us what was also added to Camera Raw, as always. The new auto fill in the Photoshop crop tool is something completely different. I really like the new Guided Upright. It is much faster than the old manual tools, especially if you have an image with an ever so slightly off-level horizon. You may not even notice that the horizon is not straight, but this can make manual perspective corrections very time consuming. If your verticals are nicely straightened at the left side of the image, they won't be at the other side, and vice versa. The new Guided tool makes it a breeze.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jun 23, 2016)

My bad. For some reason my display showed the manual tab, not the Profile tab. Not seeing the Upgrade section and then finding that later in the Transform group mislead me to thinking we had lost the correct CA.

I see myself doing more straightening in Photoshop (PS) in the future than in LR.  PS has the guided upright as well as the content aware Fill capability.  Will have to see how much I use both to see which will be the better workflow for me.

Thanks everyone for the help. Saw something different and panicked. Was expecting the change.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 23, 2016)

Content-award fill is a great feature, but it can only be used with RGB files, even in Photoshop. It doesn't work in a smart object, for example. The reason is probably because any changes to the object would require a new calculation of the fill, making it far too slow to be useful in parameteric editors like Lightroom and Camera Raw. That means that using content-award fill will break your raw workflow, because you have to render the image.


----------

